# Killed one this morning



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*BURRRRRRR!!! -22 THIS MORNING AT MY PLACE--GOT UP TO PUT WOOD IN T
View attachment 2295
HE STOVE-CAME UP FROM THE BASEMENT LOOKED OUT SIDE AND MRS COYOTE WAS TROTTING IN THE FIELD--GRABBED THE 243 WIN SENT A 55GR SERRIA bk ON ITS
View attachment 2294
WAY AT 3750 FPS AND SHE WAS DOA--29LBS 15OZ--7:30 AM--LIPS SQUEAKED HER TO A STOP-FRONT SHOT{CHEST} ONLY ENTERANCE HOLE--TAKE A LOOK________SB
View attachment 2293
*


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Good looking Yote. Congrats. That sounds like some good hunting from your house.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Skip. -22 holy crap. You are one tough hombre my friend. Like you always say *shoot'em dead !!*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice going man!!! Great to have you back on here too!

PredatorTalk members are finally putting em down! I was beginning to wonder!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking Coyote. BURRRRRRRR is right -22 man thats cold!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Proof -22 a heat wave is headed our way this coming week high's in the 30's____SB
View attachment 2298


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

:camp2:It makes me cold just looking at the thermometer. Geez throw another log on the fire.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. SB on another fine looking yote, your cheeks are a little rose, must be kneeling on your gloves, crazy weather-- yesterday morning -12, last night started raining and still is, hoping it doesn't freeze up on the highways before I can get out to the farm.

That must be one of those reversible thermometer's with the Celsius scale on the other side!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice yote SB! Kill,em dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dog Skip. -22, that is just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You could probably bait them in with a heat source.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Either that or a hot cup of coffee


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You've got a thermometer that goes down to -60?!?!? That must be a special order item. You can't even find antifreeze at walmart down here.


----------

